# Running lights come on when brakes applied



## AmPlower (Dec 22, 2002)

On my 91' 3/4 ton about 1/2 of the time when the brake pedal is pressed, the running lights come on as well. No idea where to start on this problem, any one have any clues? 

Also where is the ground located for the front drivers side turn signal assembly? thanks!


----------



## staley52 (Dec 17, 2001)

check your brake light bulbs see if you have a single filament where you should have a dual I have seen this several times it back feeds the system when you step on the brake


----------



## Columbia Turf (Nov 22, 2001)

ou might try yur trailor wiring harness also. I have seen them corrode and short.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Like stated above,check the bulbs first for a shorted or cross filament,and check for snow\water in the trailer connector if equipped.

Pull the tailights and pop out the little circuit board\bulb holder on each one.You will probably find lots of rust and corrosion,and possibly a broken circuit,which will most likely be the cause of your problem.It is very common,and they have updated circuit boards available from the dealer.

The ground on most front turn signals is looped together with the markers,to make them alternate while flashing.


----------

